# Help! Fungus???



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Is this a fungus infection? Its pale, about the size of a loonie, a white dot in the center, and it looks to be slightly raised and fuzzy. Just looking for a confirmation before i start going all gung-ho on him.


----------

